# Largest Cobalt Lattice w/stopper



## stormysouth (Dec 16, 2005)

Need a little input. I came across the largest size lattice cobalt with the stopper. It has a small chip on the lip that someone tried to cover up with epoxy other that that it looks good. Not a dug bottle. They want $ 100.00 for it. Is it worth it?

 Thank-you,

 Lisa

 Smile people will wonder what you've been up to. And it drives them nuts 'cause they don't know....


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Morning Lisa...

 Digger O'Dell says you should never buy a damaged bottle, but in this case if you like it fine.  Would you be buying it for your own enjoyment? A display bottle maybe or do you collect poisons and this is one you want for your collection?

 Damaged and repaired pieces loose some of their value.  If you really want the bottle, tell the guy, "Hey look, it's been damaged and then repaired..."  you can't pay top dollar for a repaired piece... I'll let the "Bottle Jedi's" and "Obi-wan" Capsoda weigh in on this one...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 16, 2005)

I am sorry I didn't know there was a gallon size this one is about a quart or a hair less. It is for my collection I have about 25 different poisons but no lattice. the chip is very, very small like the head of a pin give or take a milimeter. The antique shop wanted  $ 137.00 but said she would take $ 100.00. It would be for my pleasure but I wouldn't want to throw a c-note out the window frivolously. My favorite is to dig them for free. 
 Please let me know about what one's worth.

 Thanks for firing up the brain cells for me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 16, 2005)

Its a tough decision buying damaged bottles. If its a really cheap price its not too hard to decide but if they are asking a good portion of the bottles undamaged value it becomes harder. I always ask myself, is this a bottle that I'm not going to see for sale for another 10 years? If its something you need to file a hole in your collection and arent likely to see another one , go for it. If you are likely to see an undamaged one at a bottle show for a bit more money then pass on it.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Gunther !!! It really depends on the rarity and the price. I myself try to stay away from damaged stuff unless it is extremely rare. If you can get into the damaged piece at a greatly reduced price ...... than you can always upgrade if a better example comes along.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll pass on this one right now.  Besides I like digging them not buying them. 

 Happy Holidays![]


----------



## bearswede (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been having some luck buying damaged bottles and then repairing them... You can check my earlier posts for stuff I've done... I'll be posting a new project shortly... It's a bottle listed in "American Antique Medicine Bottles 2006 Price Guide" for $811; I got it for under $50... It has a sizable lip chip and is somewhat cloudy... I may try the watch-makers epoxy this time... It's supposed to survive tumbling...


 Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Bearswede...

 Hey Ron, I should have had you take a look at that N. Woods that I had.  I don't know if you saw it at any of the New England bottle shows, but it had a very tiny sliver out of the lip.  I ended up selling it in a private sale for a fair price, but it was less than I wanted to sell it for...  oh well[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Lisa, Is the chip small, on the inside or out side of the lip. Hold the bottle up to the light and make sure there is no other damage or radiating cracks in the bottle or around the chip. If it is a quart size made before the turn of the century with a lattice stopper, in near mint condition it would be worth well over $100. If the chip is small and not to noticeable, weigh the pros and cons and go only by how you feel about the bottle and whether or not it fits your buget. A bottle is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.[]


----------



## trussin (Dec 16, 2005)

hey all,
 Ive owned two of them.  Make certain that the stopper is heavy glass and if it is.  Buy it.  Its a great bottle worth the 100 if there is no other damage.  I sold both of them two years ago for 235 each.  Both were perfect.  One on ebay and one on a well known auction.
 Joe in NJ


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 18, 2005)

The different sizes of lattices in cobalt are 12 in all with the smallest being 2 1/4 inches and largest being 11 3/4 inches,i have them all and also the clear and green ones.the only lattice out there worth what the one post said (3-4 thousand ) is the large size with large poison embossed midway,last one sold for 14 thousand,ive held it and it is impressive. the size you were looking at is the 7 1/4 or the 9 1/2 .The 9 1/2 is very scarce and the 7 1/4 is very common as far as lattices go. The 9 incher is worth around 350.00 or aliitle more with stopper (425.00 range),the 7 incher with stopper and mint is around 125.00-150.00 range as lots of them have showed up in last few years. The set i own are all the WT CO bottles and all have the stoppers. Green and clear never had spikey stopper and the one you may have seen on ebay was fake and thus why auction ended early,ther is one size of the 3 sizes of clear lattices with a stopper that is ground but paddle style not typical spikey stopper. As for damage that depends on how much damage and price,cracks are bad news al around,small pinhead chips do knock down value but dont be anal about it the are still very collectable if bought right and display great.Hope this helps.


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 18, 2005)

There is no 13 incher and the 1/2 gallon as called here is just over 9 inches tall and kuhns although a great reference book has numerous arrers,i own all the lattices and there is no other large size other than the 11 1/2-12 inch. They also say there is a green 11 1/2 but noone can verify it. See my picture at top of this page,the largest also does look different in that it has a squarer shoulder than the rest. the 13 inch lattice is the sqaurer shoulder base embossed ushps.not an typical lattice,the moss green one in large size is a reality.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank-you everyone for the info. The chip is on the top of the lip and is small. This bottle doesn't have any scratches or cracks.I'm going to offer the lady 75.00. I have some antiques she's interested in. Maybe she'll swap. I don't have any money in the things she wants from me. It will be my first lattice. Thank-you again. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Lisa, Trading always good.[] I like trading for bottles.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 19, 2005)

Especially when what you are trading off didn't cost anything except a little time and effort.


----------

